
Pro Display XDR - mrzool
https://www.apple.com/pro-display-xdr/
======
shurcooL
The “See Pro Display XDR in AR” feature on the website was a compelling demo
of using AR for getting a better sense for a new product.

Looking forward to seeing more in-depth reviews and hands-on experiences about
these.

